
'Our minds can be hijacked': the tech insiders who fear a smartphone dystopia - ForHackernews
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/oct/05/smartphone-addiction-silicon-valley-dystopia
======
arikr
Robert Lustig has written an excellent book on this topic: "The Hacking of the
American Mind."

I found that reading the book gave me good insights into how to be happier in
my daily life.

If you're curious, his podcast on FT Alphachat is a good introduction and
summary of his ideas:
[https://overcast.fm/+FaTQX2SRE](https://overcast.fm/+FaTQX2SRE)

